# thc from clones =  less?



## ojae (Jan 16, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering  when u clone a from the mother plant does the clones produce  less thc or is it the exact same?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 16, 2008)

it's the same genetics in the clone as in the mother plant. yes, same... more or less... there is a possibility of degredation, but more or less, it SHOULD be the same.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 30, 2008)

It is definitely the same genetics, but my experience has been that the first cutting from the original mother plant seem to have a higher density of trichomes.  The trichome density doesn't keep increasing just stays similar from then on. I attribute that to the maturity level of plants.  I usually take a cutting and put mother in 12/12 to flower. She isn't fully matured and has no alternating nodes.  So I feel the plant is forced into flower and is stressed. By the time the cuttings go to flower they have matured with alternating nodes and preflowers at every node.
I don't recall ever waiting until the mother was naturally matured and then taking a cutting from her.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

No.......its a "Clone"


 However, i do believe after a certain ammount of genertaions that a plants "dna" ( i guess)...starts to change, and could potientally decline in thc %.
  I think its after 15-20 generations.....but i have smoked 10th generation, and it seemed sooooooooo good.
 so who knows.


----------



## Tater (Mar 5, 2008)

What you are talking about is mutation and it would be pretty rare, chances are if one of your cuttings did mutate it would die so to answer your question no the THC would be the same as it share identical genetic makeup as the parent.  The only reason the THC level would drop is because of something you did.  Say change the lighting, or air circulation or whatever, it would be totally environmental.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

after a certian generation they will degrade in potency, but not in flavor.


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

I had a Skunk#1 that was 3 or 4 years old when I  got it and I cloned off of that for 12 years and it was always good weed ,except for the times I messed up


----------



## gardenguru (Mar 22, 2008)

So long as you maintain a consistent environment the potency of your plants will always remain the same. I have heard of growers keep their mothers for 3 years and over with no loss (at least not noticeably so) to potency.

Potency is genetic and I don't believe that even environmental factors (catastrophes aside) can have much of an impact on the actual potency level of a plant. Sure the environment can have an impact on the mass of trichomes that are produced, maybe even the amount of trichomes that are potent... but the actual potency is genetic, and to change that takes a lot of growing the same plant through successive breeding in the wrong, or very bad, environment. As the plant's new seeds will be genetically inferior.

Clones though will always hold the same genetic pattern... and I believe the loss to potency is merely within one's own mind, boredom maybe.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

gardenguru said:
			
		

> So long as you maintain a consistent environment the potency of your plants will always remain the same. I have heard of growers keep their mothers for 3 years and over with no loss (at least not noticeably so) to potency.
> 
> Potency is genetic and I don't believe that even environmental factors (catastrophes aside) can have much of an impact on the actual potency level of a plant. Sure the environment can have an impact on the mass of trichomes that are produced, maybe even the amount of trichomes that are potent... but the actual potency is genetic, and to change that takes a lot of growing the same plant through successive breeding in the wrong, or very bad, environment. As the plant's new seeds will be genetically inferior.
> 
> Clones though will always hold the same genetic pattern... and I believe the loss to potency is merely within one's own mind, boredom maybe.


"I" believe environment can absolutely effect potency. I believe that environment can also effect degedation, due to mj's ability/willingness to adapt,evolve...


> *Environmental Influence*
> 
> It takes high quality genetics to produce high quality marijuana, but genetics is only half of the equation. The genetic structure (genotype) only plays 50% of the role in determining the appearance and quality (phenotype) of a given plant. The other half is determined by environmental conditions such as light, temperature, humidity and soil nutrition. All these factors play a role in both the physical and chemical nature of marijuana's trichomes.
> 
> ...


hXXp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2159.html

  I can't recall if it was DJ Short or  Clarke wroye an interesting article on "environment, and it's influence on bringing out sativa or indica traits" in mj, also.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 22, 2008)

Mutants for a Better Nuclear America!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Hick said it all. Thanks. Take care.


----------

